# Ehmehgawd, Balthier!



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*BALTHIER CAME TODAY!!! 8D <3 <3*
...two days early!

...While I wasnt ready... XD <3

Oh well, Im madly in love already. Jen packaged him sooo well! Hes acclimating atm, sadly, so I cant get good pictures :c BUT!

He looks great, his colors already filling in (WOOO!) and hes already herping a derp and being adorable.

Better pics to come!


























DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Balthiieerrr <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Eeee! Herping derping in his tank. I seriously think he doesnt know what the thermometer is, hes looking at it like its god or something XD

He's 3.5 months :3 <3


Anyone know what color he is? Hes a DTHM, but for color...meehhh? Probably marble?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

MOAR! > The lighting doesnt do him justice, Ive gotta get rid of the incandescent. Oh well <3 <3


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay! So pretty!

When did he get shipped? I am wondering if mine is coming today afterall. Mine was shipped yesterday. I am not prepared.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine was shipped monday. I live in NY, she in GA, but we have two very fast shipping hubs here (Rochester/Syracuse) so I get things quick...

You could o.o Maybe even tomorrow! lol!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's so cute! I love his big ole dorsal. Congrats.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

He's beautiful! Did you come up with a name yet?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous Pew! WOW, he looks fantastic!  Haha, God, the thermometer!  He's so pretty. Silly goose. Can't wait to see more pics and hear more about him!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's right, you got this guy! He's just so fantastic! What unique coloring!!!!  So drop dead gorgeous, I thought about getting him too lol glad I didn't! I love the light sun-kissed fins


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I love him!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

HE'S SO FREAKIN' PRETTY! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I love him. He is stunning.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

He has such bright pretty colors.


----------



## Suzbettafish (Mar 28, 2011)

*Gorgeous!*

Congrats on your new addition :-D I am so happy for you :redyay:! He is beautiful. Has he got a name yet?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup! His name is Balthier....

Fork for short.

*ahem*....yeahyeah, I know, Celery was a favorite but no.

And Im glad you didnt, monroe! He's MINE! <3 Id been pining for him for ages, so when he was relisted and put with free shipping? Pfft. Hello, birthday fish! <3

He's sorta derp, not gonna lie. He managed, within 5 hours of being home, to shove most of his body under one of his pots and get stuck. Sigh. Thank god I was around.

I swore at him...then felt bad. He's a baby in fishie time, it felt so wrong T-T

More pics soon! (Sorry to my fb friends who've already been spammed by them > )


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay, more pics soon! Haha, aww, sounds like a little silly head.  Haha! He's so beautiful and adorable, can't wait!


----------



## Suzbettafish (Mar 28, 2011)

oops...I noticed his name in huge letters on your first post. Sorry about that. 
Congrats again


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No problem.

And ugh, he did it again, this time an attempt to go under his driftwood. Im nervous Im gonna wake up and find a drowned Balthier >:'c


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow!!! I am so jealous! lol! 

And eep, better bury those pots and stuff a little, just to be sure! :O


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

He still manages to do it -__-


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh dear... o.o Naughty little guy!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd say remove the pot and driftwood. Maybe replace it with a coffee cup? He's sooo pretty! (XD My boy did the thermomitor thing too. He still stares at it from time to time.)


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

he's so perty, like a little chunk of the sky


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He's so cute!!! I'd call him a marble as well. That's awesome, you'll get to watch him change over the years.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the 4th pic. He is glowing!!  Like an angel......


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*Ready for some picspam?!?!*

MOAR PICTURES HURRRR >;D

I take a million a day. *sigh* But...

I got a bubblenest today, yaayyy! One day here and right after he was shipped I get a nest. I feel almost bad about not breeding this pretty little guy, he nests like a monster (bigger now!)

















And then various shots <3

Some of my favs..
MOM! MOM! MOM! MOM I FOUND NARNIA!!!!









I WONDER IF THAT GOAT DUDES IN HERE?!?!?!









...No... :,c


























Zoooom! This guy is fast for a HM.









Yeahyeahyeah, kid, I luh you too. <3


















I was looking for the goat dude again..still not here D,:









Flash shows his colors better, this is what they look like more in person..

















And finally....


"WAT. WAT. WAT, MOM? WAT."



















Oh, and chubby Balthier, too many pellets!










SOrry for the INTENSE spam... >

If you want MOAR, I have an album I use for this site to shove in pics. Pardon all the random crap in it~

http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/DerpDaDerp/


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you made me laugh so hard!  "Narnia! Look, mawm!" WOW. He is absolutely gorgeous, that's like my dream betta. DBTHM with blue and yellow and white and a really cute face. MY DREAM BETTA! He is looking amazing, wow, already a bubblnest!  Awesome.  He is soooo gorgeous! I love him.  Tell him Bettaluver4evr said hiya! And her bettas said sup.  Or maybe the other way around...? Haha! So pretty. Fantastic.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

d'aww he's such a cutie
and love the album name, lol
I don't think little robin has even looked at the mugs I put in his tank yet, but he's still pretty stressed, so maybe once he calms down a bit


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep his tank dark for him :3 I took Balthier out in a dark room and acclimated him in a dark room, which I think helped a lot.

Ive actually never seen any of my fish stressed/with stripes, though Basch used to get pale on car rides.


And thanks, I will >XD He says.....' * swim swim swim* "... .___.?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha! My bettas said "Balthier, mes lufs to swimmmm! And fware! Did you ever fware? Fwaring is fun. Yous just goes grrrrr!"  
*PSsst. No, I'm not wierd at all.*


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Love the colors! I am new to this forum... but obsessively on the lookout for a new betta after my 4 yr old betta Eli passed about a month ago. Where did you get him from?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought him from Aquabid.com. Those fish tend to be expensive (lol, "designer" XD),Im not sure if youre looking to pay $25-40 (with shipping) for one, but I know that Petco's sell great bettas, they even have Halfmoons and other really nice ones


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Keep his tank dark for him :3 I took Balthier out in a dark room and acclimated him in a dark room, which I think helped a lot.
> 
> Ive actually never seen any of my fish stressed/with stripes, though Basch used to get pale on car rides.


yeah, his tank is covered with a towel right now, it was dimmish yesterday when he first went in, I'd hoped he'd settle in more during the night, but it took sven a couple days for his stripes to go away, so maybe robin will take his time about it too


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> He is gorgeous! Love the colors! I am new to this forum... but obsessively on the lookout for a new betta after my 4 yr old betta Eli passed about a month ago. Where did you get him from?


I got my hmdt at petco for 14.99 lol.
At the time I thought that was ridiculously expensive >.<' I got him anyways and I love him =D
(he's in my avatar. Liam)


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He reminds me of a DTVT I had a few years ago. His body was pure white and all he had for colour were two dots of yellow on his tail and a blue dorsal. I named him Mondrian after the artist. I love your new guy, good luck with him! He's quite the gorgeous little gentleman <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's B-E-A-UUUUUUUUUUTIFUL!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you both! I'm on aquabid daily. Def. willing to pay $20-40 for a beautiful betta. My bettas in the past have all come from pet stores or one was a rehome from craigslist. I want to be semi-picky this time and get a really gorgeous one. We have a great fish store out here that just started selling dragons for $20. I didn't see one I wanted though. Who is good to buy from, off aquabid?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Thank you both! I'm on aquabid daily. Def. willing to pay $20-40 for a beautiful betta. My bettas in the past have all come from pet stores or one was a rehome from craigslist. I want to be semi-picky this time and get a really gorgeous one. We have a great fish store out here that just started selling dragons for $20. I didn't see one I wanted though. Who is good to buy from, off aquabid?


Hopdiggity is the one pew and several of the rest of us recently got fish from. she's got free priority, mine made it from georgia to washington in 2 days so actually pretty quick. she's also very good about replying to e-mails and asks that you let her know how the fish handled shipping which I like ^_^


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Tisia said:


> Hopdiggity is the one pew and several of the rest of us recently got fish from. she's got free priority, mine made it from georgia to washington in 2 days so actually pretty quick. she's also very good about replying to e-mails and asks that you let her know how the fish handled shipping which I like ^_^


OK, cool. I have read up on hopdiggity and she seemed like a good one to buy from, too.  Thank you!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!  I love his blue tail!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Awww, so PERTY  I have nothing to say that the others haven't, he's just a cutie <3 And if you ever breed him, I want one of his babies XD


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Awww, so PERTY  I have nothing to say that the others haven't, he's just a cutie <3 And if you ever breed him, I want one of his babies XD


Ooh, me too!


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

may i ask how they come shipped? and from who? (breeder?) I am confused.. sorry for the newb question.. I would much rather do it this way then buy them from petco or petsmart..


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I doubt I ever would, but hes one sexy guy ;DDDD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

jackals said:


> may i ask how they come shipped? and from who? (breeder?) I am confused.. sorry for the newb question.. I would much rather do it this way then buy them from petco or petsmart..


Really? Im surprised. Its much easier to guy from a store than to have it shipped.

We buy from Aquabid.com, find a fish, bid on it (like ebay), and if you win, you get the fish. If youre buying from a US seller, you pay the usually $10-30 for shipping the fish in addition to the cost of the fish. It comes in an insulated box and is shipped either priority or express mail. Good sellers ship well and the fish are in good shape when they arrive.

If you buy from a Thai seller, you buy the fish, pay a fee to that seller, then pay (A LOT!) to a transhipper (a person in the US with a liscence to import your fish) who then sends the fish to you.

If you find a good looking fish in a local store, its usually worth it. Its rare to get anything on AB for under $7+ at least $15 shipping.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Really? Im surprised. Its much easier to guy from a store than to have it shipped.
> 
> We buy from Aquabid.com, find a fish, bid on it (like ebay), and if you win, you get the fish. If youre buying from a US seller, you pay the usually $10-30 for shipping the fish in addition to the cost of the fish. It comes in an insulated box and is shipped either priority or express mail. Good sellers ship well and the fish are in good shape when they arrive.
> 
> ...


oh wow i see... in the store they are like $6...reason i say that is because i figure they are just taken care of better and you probably know their true age from buying from a breeder.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

You do, and they usually are. Petco gets really really nice bettas with great tails and colors, so if its a nice store with decent cups, Id try there!! 

Local pet stores sometimes have really nice bettas too, sometimes they even live in big tanks and not cups.

Buy from a store with fish that are in pretty clean or great water and for ones that are active and alert  I got one at walmart and certainly dont regret it!


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> You do, and they usually are. Petco gets really really nice bettas with great tails and colors, so if its a nice store with decent cups, Id try there!!
> 
> Local pet stores sometimes have really nice bettas too, sometimes they even live in big tanks and not cups.
> 
> Buy from a store with fish that are in pretty clean or great water and for ones that are active and alert  I got one at walmart and certainly dont regret it!



Good point. I'm lucky and live in NJ where there is an abundance of everything and anything. I have a few local places on the highway near me that are like hardcore pet stores (no dogs or anything) but not a commercialized store with big tanks of all diff plants and fish etc. 

I would probably be better off buying a betta there then petco - I would imagine.. and yes if they sell bettas ( I haven't looked) they certainly live in big tanks with live plants because they didn't have any cups like you see in Petco.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its worth a look!


----------



## Suzbettafish (Mar 28, 2011)

Great pics of your guy. He is really beautiful and unique! It is awesome and entertaining to see your pic show. Love it! Made me laugh! You do an excellent job.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you! 

I had to put Alle in Balthier's tank to bob....OHhhhHHHHhHHhhH lawd. That was crazy, Alle's so agressive he flipped out and tried biting through the cup! Gyah!

.....Balthier...

....Didnt really care. ....XD


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

He's so pretty!
Would that name happen to be from Final Fantasy XII? I love that game, and that character. xD The game and the character are my favorites.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yesssiiirr!! I had another charming boy named Basch before, but he passed very suddenly, and was bought by my boyfriend as a gift, so this time I chose my bf's favorite FFXII character, Balthier, since last time Basch was mine :3 <3 <3

It suits him well, hes so spry and charming, oy.

He adores my two closest friends now, since theyre here often. He's quite a bit like Baschy was, which makes losing him hurt just a little less <3


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

D'aww. <3 He's so pretty.


----------

